# The Invalid - by Da Games Elite (BBW, Eating, WG)



## Da Games Elite (Jun 18, 2007)

BBW, Feeding, WG - After a teenager injures herself in a track practice, she slowly begins packing on weight.

*The Invalid**
by Da Games Elite*​

*(Author's Note *- After my last story, I want to make this a quick practice. It won't be crappy, but it only involves one BBW, no more, no less. There may be more weight gain if I really like it, but remember right now I only plan on fattening up one girl...but, once again (is this a recurring theme in my stories now...?) the mother is doing the encouraging) 

Jess wasn't your average track star. She was the best track star in her town's community college.. Men came from all around simply to stare at her beautiful body. She was everything a man wanted. A toned body, toned arms, and toned legs.

But then it happened. 

During cross country practice she was running the streets alongside her group of friends. Although no one saw it coming, she was careless. Her coach had always told her running across intersections was a bad idea, but she did it anyway just because she wanted to get the practice done with as quickly as possible so she could see her boyfriend.

It was a pity she didn't wait. Going against the "don't wait" sign she was jogging with her backpack; when the light turned to yellow she started sprinting. That's when she stumbled - and couldn't get up for the pain.

When she arrived at the hospital, the doctors realized she had received many injuries, all in her left arm. The doctor told her instantly not to do any exercise even after the recovery was done for at least a few months. That meant over half of a year without any training. 

She felt infuriated. She wanted to tear apart her body from her skin so she couldn't be constrained by her injuries. She just wanted to run forever.

Her mother, however, was worried. She had good reason for it. A month before the accident Jess had twisted her ankle really badly. Another girl had suffered a concussion when she hit a branch during a meet. She knew her daughter loved track, but felt it was too risky. How was she going to persuade her out of it?

The first day out of the hospital, Jess spent the rest of the day sitting on a couch, watching TV. Her mother gave her a bowl of soup. 

"Mom...what is this? " Jess spat, "I don't want food now!"

"Why not? The doctor said eating would help speed up the recovery. You can run track all you want after that..."

"Yeah...I know...I just don't wanna become a porker over break..."

"Come again?" 

_"Jess may just have given me the solution_," her mother thought. _"If she were to gain enought weight could it make her drop track? It's worth a try!"_

"I mean, heavier girls run slow as turtles. They can throw shot, sure, but I hate shot. Long distance is my best event...oh well...I'll try eating for your sake, not mine..." 

She took a spoonful of soup, and ate the rest of the bowl without argument.

Her mom doubted she'd give her any more soup from now on. But maybe something else.

***

When Jess was allowed to return to school a few days later, she looked exhausted. She hadn't slept well at all due to her injury, and looked like a zombie.

"Here...here's some breakfast..." her mother handed her a plate of heaping pancakes smothered with syrup. Jess resentfully cut up a piece of it, and shoved it into her mouth. In a matter of minutes, although she was still angry and frustrated, her senses were aroused by the delicious taste. She went ahead and devoured the pancakes.

Her mom next handed her a ten dollar bill for lunch - much more than was needed. She took it with her good arm, walking off to school. Being a senior she could eat off campus if she chose. Her Mom wondered what she would do - and if it was a success one day, whether it would be suspicious if she gave her more money. 

Jess spent every cent of the money, but less out of hunger than anger. Before school she had a burrito and a coke. At lunch she fiercely devoured a bag of school fries next to two sandwiches and washed it down with a shake, Then she had a piece of pie. Her friends smiled as she ate, commenting on her eating. "Are you trying to get fat or something?"

"Eating is supposed to speed recovery..." she muttered through a mouthful, "So if I eat enough, maybe I'll be back on track soon..."

"Really? Man, that must bite...what if you gain weight?"

"So? I'll just lose it over track. It wouldn't be that much; my metabolism's faster than my running is."

After eating a few ice cream sandwiches after school her money was depleted. She returned home without realizing what waited for her there. Her mother had put together a dinner of lasagna. She ate that with resentment as well. She couldn't, however, deny the tastes were rich and wonderful, and she wound up having a second helping.

The next day her resentment had died down. When her mother got ready to cook breakfast, she waved her off, "Don't bother; I'll pick something up on the ride there..."

She graciously took her mother's $30, and went to IHop with some friends. She spent money on a chicken fried steak breakfast, which st IHOP always comes with three pancakes. She felt full, and had plenty left over for lunch.

She had crossed over into the comfort eating zone and had no idea what life had in store for her now...

(I g2g now, but I'll continue tomorrow!


----------



## Da Games Elite (Jun 19, 2007)

Jess spent a good part of the next few days gorging her face. Without track, she had been told by her mom, she needed to relax and not go out too much during her recovery time. So she spent a lot of time sitting and snacking. After all, she thought, with her metabolism she could run anything she gained off later and this would speed things along.

The gorging continued at school. One day, after buying a ice cream at lunch time, her friends started to comment again, "Jess...aren't you worried about weight gain?"

"Not at all...high metabolism, and all..." Jess said, ready to get yet another ice cream.

"Shouldn't you just relax a little? Don't you want to run track after all this?"

Jess took a second to consider this, "I like resting a lot...but we'll see...I think I will rest, at least, and then do track when I'm better."

Her boy friend felt sorry for her, and didn't appreciate her friends nagging. He had no idea her mother was encouraging her change of appetite and thought it was just because she was depressed. But he too thought she could be less focused on trsack - it would give them more time together. 

"I understand what you're going through - and if you feel like having something extra to eat, just let me know."

She smiled when he offered to help her with classwork and showed up with a box of pastries. Maybe this recuperation wasn't going to be so bad after all? She didn't appear to be gaining anything and she WAS hungry.

A couple of weeks passed before the first results really began to show. Jess had undressed herself in her room, and looked at herself, expected to admire her beauty as usual. Her stomach was a bit softer, nothing too horrible, but now none of her abdominal muscles were visible. Her arms had gotten softer, rather than the firm state they had not too long ago. Her thighs had grown soft as well. But her breasts and hips had grown more, so she didn't really mind this change as much. 

_“Hmm, larger cups? Maybe that’s even a good thing?” _she thought.

She got downstairs, and ate three waffles with a large serving of scrambled eggs and some sausage links. Her Mom along with her boy friend were both encouraging her appetite.

***

It was soon becoming more obvious that Jess was putting on a few pounds. About a month after she had first looked closely in the mirror, she tried to pull on a pair of pants that had fit perfectly then. She pulled them up, but couldn't get it over her hips. Not only that, but the seams were pulled tight against her thighs. She looked in her mirror, and sighed, annoyed.

Her belly had grown out a little bit. It stuck out with a soft curve, love handles being scrunched up as she pulled her pants. A small roll formed over the pants as she heaved them up with her soft, curved arms. Her face had gotten a little soft as well. She smiled in the mirror to see if dimples had formed. They had.

She shrugged it off. She wasn't too bad. Her breasts and hips had gotten wider. But, more importantly, she'd run it off during track.

She walked down and commented on this to her Mom, who promptly volunteered to get her something more comfortable. The new pants would feel fine, and then she would feel better.

Jess smiled. That was cool.

Her Mom also gave her a ten dollar bill. "Sorry, dear...I think you'll need to pick up McDonalds for lunch...not so much money this time around..."

"And what's for breakfast?" Jess asked, scratching a love handle. It felt like a pillow. She kinda liked it.

"Oh...you want me to make it?"

"Well...I guess I'll just...yeah."

Her mother made a massive breakfast: four sausages, a chile omelet, plus four pieces of French toast. She handed Jess the massive platter, and said, "Here you go."

If this had been awhile ago, Jess would have been grossed out, refusing so much food without hesitation. 

Now, however, she eagerly started on the omelet, eating each piece of the omelet with joy. She loved it. She took a piece of sausage after finishing the omelet. Each bite sent a delicious flavor shooting through her mouth. She then went on to the french toast, pouring syrup all over it. After it was over, she smiled, satisfied.

"That wasn't too big, was it Jess?"

"Not at all!" Jess said, honestly. She was enjoying heavy eating - and, after all, it was part of making her better.

She spent the ten dollars in fulllateron that day at McDonalds, buying a couple of Big Mac happy meals with supersized fries and shakes. Her friends, when she saw them, sighed. 

"Listen...Jess...you're still our friend and all. Nothing will change that. But still...don't you think you've gotten a little fat?"

"When I do track, I'll lose it all..." Actuall she was looking forward to a promised burger and banana split wityh her boyfriend, who kept assuring her she looked just fine.

A week or so later, the doctor certified that her arm had healed, but she was supposed to still take it easy while exercising. Jess now credited her recovery to the plethora of food she had been eating. It had been about two months earlier than predicted, so she figured she had to have been doing something right.

"So maybe it would be best to keep on eating and get super healthy..." Jess rationalized, trying to find a reason not to revert rto stsarving herself.

She slowed down her eating habits a tad for the next few months, but didn't really stop eating more than what she really she needed to. She was able to do PE now. She had started a mile run in PE one day. She had been able to run the mile, all that time ago, at only 6 minutes. Now, however, she ran it at 7 minutes and a half and felt exhausted. 

She looked at the pudge in her belly, squeezing it affectionately. "This may be a little harder than I thought..."

Jess however had a competitor's determination. She practiced running harder despite her doctor telling her not to. She as a result slowly started to lose weight, but as her new eating habits had not reverted back that much the loss was very slow. 

Still, by the end of a month and a half, her belly had disappeared. She returned to exactly how she had been at the start of it all. Her body was perfectly firm. She smiled as she started to resume participation on the track team, much to her mother's and boy friend's dismay.

It was during her first intense practice that she had to be rushed back to the hospital again. The doctor (ironically the exact same one at the start of this story) informed her that she might never be able to run again.

"What?!"

"I warned you about this..." the doctor said, "I said it was OK to exercise but don't train at all for a few months after you recovered. You instead vigorously exercised, and now, whenever you run like this again, all of your muscles will be pulled simultaneously at this section of your arm." 

The doctor rubbed her entire arm, "Sorry, but strenuous physical activity for you, for a good amount of time, not necessarily forever, is now out of the question!"

On the ride home, Jess wanted to cry. But then her tummy rumbled and she remembered how much fun it was to really eat what she enjoyed. And she thought about all the places she and her boyfriend could go.

She sighed, and looked up with a smile, "Hey Mom...what's for dinner?"


----------



## Observer (Jun 19, 2007)

This one had to be polished a bit - now ready for a bump


----------



## Britt Reid (Jun 3, 2012)

This one had to be polished and age corrected a bit - now ready for a return to the library.


----------

